# the REAL dosage for Biomycin



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

What dosage is correct for Biomycin? I have seen 1cc per 20 lbs for five days and 1 cc per 25 lbs. body weight SQ every other day for a maximum usage of three doses. Those were both in Goat Spot threads. Is it the same dose as LA200? Does anyone know what is recommended and what is too much for goats??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Biomycin and LA200 are the same thing. I have only known 1cc per 20 lbs once a day.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Biomycin 200 is a non sting version of LA 200, both are oxytetracycline 200. Per Fiasco Farms 4.5 cc Per 100 lb every 36-48 hours and a total of 3 injections or 3 cc Per 100 lb 1 time a day x 5 days. Per Tennessee Meat Growers 1 cc per 20 lb 1 time a day x 5 days. Using this information as reference, the dosages aren't the same and may explain the information being different.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

From here: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html

*"LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracyline 200 mg/ml) *- Over-the-counter broad-spectrum antibiotic. Thick (use an 18 gauge needle and give SQ over the ribs) and may sting. Oxytretracycline 200 mg/ml must be used to treat abortion "storms." No vaccines are available to treat abortion diseases and no off-label vaccines are effective in preventing abortion diseases in goats. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is the goat producer's only choice. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, as an abortion organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye. Used both injectably and topically (in non-ulcerated eyes) for Pinkeye. Sometimes effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald infections. Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is sold under several brand names; check the content label for correct 200 mg/ml strength. Turns a dark red when opened and air enters the bottle, but if kept under controlled climatic conditions and used before the expiration date, it should work fine."


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Biomycin is in a different carrier to make it non-stinging. So, does that change the way the body uses it? Maybe the original dosage of for a maximum of three doses was for cattle and then goat people came up with a goat dose??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fiasco Farm hasn't owned goats in many years. I would not go by her dosages for any medications.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with ksalvagno.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No all they did was change a ingredient so it doesn’t burn when you give the shot. It is still the same dose as LA200. Goats simply process things a bit faster when it comes to meds and wormer and what not. 
My 2 cents? I would rather give too much of it anyways then not enough. A little too much? It will still treat the animal? Not enough? Your still going to have a sick animal. To give you a little piece of mind years ago we had a wonderful vet. We had him out to give a cow and c section. He had us put her on antibiotics and told us to double the dose the first day. We were kinda shocked by that and got to talking about it. Keep in mind I was a little girl at the time so can’t say word for word the science he had on it but bottom line is most antibiotics, especially over the counter are fairly safe to give. When it comes to la200/ biomycin and penicillin I do to this day still give double the dose the first day. I don’t preach what I do but I can tell you I’m giving Twice more then 1cc per 20 the first day and then dropping down to 1cc per 20 for 4 more days and they have yet to OD on it. 
I agree with ksalvagno that they have not had goats in a long time. Goats started out being a $50 animal. They were never really worth the time and the energy to do much studies on them. That has changed and keeps changing more every year and there is more and more information coming out on them and how they are far from a cow


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I am ignorant on a lot of dosages. If I have to believe Tennessee Meat Goats or Fias Co Farms, I go with Susan at Tennessee. That's just a generality that has served me well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have given LA200 2 different ways. For pneumonia I gave 5cc per 100 pounds once a day, every other day, for 3 doses - as per my vet's instructions. The goat fully recovered.

Then I kept reading on TGS that antibiotics should always be given to goats for 5 days in a row because of their fast metabolisms. So that's how I dosed for bad staph infections.

But then, when Annika went downhill after a rough birth this past spring, the vet gave me Excel. I can't recall the amount, but it was only 2 shots total with the second shot on the fourth day after the first.

So yeah, it's confusing!!!!!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, thanks for the information!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Following this thread


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come here on TGS and ask for dosages.
You won't be steered wrong.


----------



## Kim B (Apr 6, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I have given LA200 2 different ways. For pneumonia I gave 5cc per 100 pounds once a day, every other day, for 3 doses - as per my vet's instructions. The goat fully recovered.
> 
> Then I kept reading on TGS that antibiotics should always be given to goats for 5 days in a row because of their fast metabolisms. So that's how I dosed for bad staph infections.
> 
> ...


You probably mean Excede. That is a long acting antibiotic that is supposed to be given every three days. It is also a different class of antibiotic.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This thread is from 2018. If you need to know a dosage for something it would be better to start your own thread.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Biomycin 200 is a non sting version of LA 200, both are oxytetracycline 200. Per Fiasco Farms 4.5 cc Per 100 lb every 36-48 hours and a total of 3 injections or 3 cc Per 100 lb 1 time a day x 5 days. Per Tennessee Meat Growers 1 cc per 20 lb 1 time a day x 5 days. Using this information as reference, the dosages aren't the same and may explain the information being different.


Fiasco hasn't used any drugs for something like 20 years. TMG is gold standard for dosage and their recommendation is 5 day course for all antibiotics; less than that creates resistance even if the actual condition is cured, regardless of what labeling (or certain vets) might say. There's too much sub-therapeutic levels in their system for too long.


----------

